# How could I join ISI



## HafeeBraVo

A-O-Akaikum
i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and please, *Suggest* me ?
Thanks
Regards
Zahid


----------



## shaheenmissile

Send me an application and i will pass it on.


----------



## Donatello

TheRealSalimShady said:


> Maybe you wanted to type ISIS and missed an S ... its easy to join there



I think it's time for your usual 45 minute walk to find a toilet, and relieve your BS.


----------



## HafeeBraVo

shaheenmissile said:


> Send me an application and i will pass it on.



How Could I send you Application ?


----------



## TankMan

HafeeBraVo said:


> How Could I send you Application ?


I'm pretty sure he's joking, mate.

There are a few ways to join the ISI, one is through the Pakistan Armed Forces, the other is through the civil services. You need certain qualifications, preferably CSS but from what I hear a bachelors is enough to get you considered.

My knowledge about this is limited, but maybe some senior members can help you out.


----------



## shaheenmissile

@F.O.Xhelp this guy please.


----------



## sharjeel1992

Guys dont make fun.
You dont join ISI directly. 
In FPSC there is a test for MOD (Ministry of Defense) this is usually on an annual basis and usually the post of sub inspector and AD are appointed upon.
2nd method is by military. Others can shed light on this method as I have not explored that one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

HafeeBraVo said:


> A-O-Akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and please, *Suggest* me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Zahid


For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defense. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidates knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI which then, conducts the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.

Those candidates who pass the interview, then have to go through rigorous fitness, medical and psychological evaluations. Once the candidate clears these evaluations, the ISI performs a very thorough background check on the candidate before being offered to join the ISI. Security clearance is granted once the candidate accepts the offer. Recruited agents then go to the Inter-Services Intelligence School for basic training following which, they are employed on an initial one year probationary period. However, civilian operatives are not allowed to rise above the equivalent of the rank of Major and are mostly assigned to Joint Intelligence X (JIX), Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB) and Joint Counterintelligence Bureau (JCIB) departments and the rest of the departments are solely headed by the armed forces though there have been rare cases in which civilians have been assigned to those departments.


----------



## Rockfall

F.O.X said:


> For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defense. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidates knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI which then, conducts the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.
> 
> Those candidates who pass the interview, then have to go through rigorous fitness, medical and psychological evaluations. Once the candidate clears these evaluations, the ISI performs a very thorough background check on the candidate before being offered to join the ISI. Security clearance is granted once the candidate accepts the offer. Recruited agents then go to the Inter-Services Intelligence School for basic training following which, they are employed on an initial one year probationary period. However, civilian operatives are not allowed to rise above the equivalent of the rank of Major and are mostly assigned to Joint Intelligence X (JIX), Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB) and Joint Counterintelligence Bureau (JCIB) departments and the rest of the departments are solely headed by the armed forces though there have been rare cases in which civilians have been assigned to those departments.


 
What about those who want to join ISI after intermediate? and age limit?


----------



## F.O.X

Mati Ur Rahman said:


> What about those who want to join ISI after intermediate?


you cannot


----------



## Rockfall

What is UDE boss??


----------



## Narcissist

The first question you should answer, before wanting to join anything is: why should they hire you?


----------



## qamar1990

HafeeBraVo said:


> A-O-Akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and please, *Suggest* me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Zahid


how are your grades in school? whats your percentage?


----------



## Panther 57

TankMan said:


> I'm pretty sure he's joking, mate.
> 
> There are a few ways to join the ISI, one is through the Pakistan Armed Forces, the other is through the civil services. You need certain qualifications, preferably CSS but from what I hear a bachelors is enough to get you considered.
> 
> My knowledge about this is limited, but maybe some senior members can help you out.


I think IB is one route which advertises separately.


----------



## sh3ll-xplo1t3r

Assalamu 'Alykum. 
I want to join ISI as a cyber informant. I'm good at intelligence gathering, OSINT, leaking confidential information, spreading malware, trojans, disrupting services, and other hacking related activities. I will be really honored if I get the opportunities to serve ISI Pakistan. 
Thank you.


----------



## Grand Pa

sh3ll-xplo1t3r said:


> Assalamu 'Alykum.
> I want to join ISI as a cyber informant. I'm good at intelligence gathering, OSINT, leaking confidential information, spreading malware, trojans, disrupting services, and other hacking related activities. I will be really honored if I get the opportunities to serve ISI Pakistan.
> Thank you.


Thank You very much, Instead of serving ISI try to send trojans in our politicians systems ,


----------

